# Shoulder Troubles



## Dobo (Dec 10, 2008)

I have been trying to get into shape and I love doing over head lifts, I use kettlebells, for those who know what they are. Problem is I have a trick shoulder, anything over 35lb's in my right arm as soon as I do the over head lift my shoulder dislocates and I drop my bell and it pops back into place. Anyone know of a good way to strengthen my shoulders so that I don't have this happen? I would see a physiotherapist but I cannot afford one right now. For now I am just doing low reps of 35lb's per arm with my overhead lifts.


----------



## marineman (Dec 10, 2008)

I do know what kettlebells are and you sir are one tough SOB for using them. I am not qualified to provide professional advice so at your own risk possibly isometric exercises could help strengthen the area around the joint. At the same time there could be an underlying cause that can only be figured out by someone smarter, better paid, and better looking than me.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 10, 2008)

Kettlebells are actually quite easy to use once you have the technique, I have been to several seminars on them but even if you went to one and got the basic training they would not seem so daunting. 

Yeah I am going to need someone smarter than me to figure out my shoulder problem i think. LOL I originally injured it doing handstand pushups LOL in hind sight it wasn't the smartest way to go about things LOL 

I think I will just keep working it with the 16kg Kettlebells and see if I can strengthen it enough to slowly bump up to the next kettle bell.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 10, 2008)

*You need surgery probably*

Once a joint dislocates it tends to continue to do so and the shoulder is especially prone. Even after surgery you will need time, diet, therapy and patience (not patients) to get it back most of the way.


----------



## marineman (Dec 10, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Yeah I am going to need someone smarter than me to figure out my shoulder problem i think. LOL I originally injured it doing handstand pushups LOL in hind sight it wasn't the smartest way to go about things LOL



funny you should mention handstand pushups. I used to do them often and one night I tried doing it without a wall for stabilization and ended up with a broken nose. You can pretty much fill in the rest of the story on your own. Needless to say I use a wall now if I ever feel that motivated to work out.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 10, 2008)

marineman said:


> funny you should mention handstand pushups. I used to do them often and one night I tried doing it without a wall for stabilization and ended up with a broken nose. You can pretty much fill in the rest of the story on your own. Needless to say I use a wall now if I ever feel that motivated to work out.



LMAO Yeah I gave up on them when my shoulder dislocated, I reasoned it out to the point of when am I ever going to have to demonstrate this ability in real life LOL. I will stick to Kettlebels and overhead lifts. 

I actually quit smoking with a pair of Kettlebells, ever time I needed a smoke I would do so many reps, by the end of it my shoulders were huge and my lungs were clean


----------



## marineman (Dec 11, 2008)

That's a very admirable way to quit. I did a similar thing where I made myself earn a smoke but I ended up getting pretty strong and smoking just as much. I don't personally have any kettlebells now and I hate using my olympic barbell for anything other than squats, pendlays, and bench press so i find other more creative ways of working other muscle groups. Maybe once I'm done at school and funds aren't so tight I can get some kettlebells as they are definitely a one of a kind workout.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

For what they are they are expensive but the workout is so dynamic I have tried everything and I have never had such a workout as on Kettlebells I actually wrote a few published articles on them about 4-5 years ago (got free stuff in return LOL) and I truly believe they are an excellent tool. The first warning I would give on they is don't by into the dogma... There are certain influential individuals out there who promise big and deliver little. You don't need a dozen training DVD's one is enough, and when it comes right down to it I can think of about 4 different exercises that would would your whole body and give you a good cardio at the same time. Once you know the basic technique you are set and the simplest of exercises are all that are needed.


----------



## rmellish (Dec 11, 2008)

I have similar problems with my right shoulder thanks for swimming.

You can use stretch cords and a few specific exercises to strengthen some of the synergistic muscles around the joint, but the ligaments which make up the rotator cuff can only be tightened surgically, which is usually not a good option. 

Disclaimer: Not medical advice, simply personal experience..


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

rmellish said:


> I have similar problems with my right shoulder thanks for swimming.
> 
> You can use stretch cords and a few specific exercises to strengthen some of the synergistic muscles around the joint, but the ligaments which make up the rotator cuff can only be tightened surgically, which is usually not a good option.
> 
> Disclaimer: Not medical advice, simply personal experience..



Yeah I had a feeling it was something like that. It is only when I am lifting something over head, so hopefully it won't come up too often. And I will keep trying to strengthen it to see if that can improve it a bit.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 11, 2008)

Dobo said:


> Yeah I had a feeling it was something like that. It is only when I am lifting something over head, so hopefully it won't come up too often. And I will keep trying to strengthen it to see if that can improve it a bit.



Its my understanding that for this type of injury you are better off with less weight and higher reps.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 11, 2008)

I am doing less weight, I was doing  over 50lbs an arm and I dropped it down to 36lb's...think I should go a step lower? How high of reps would you say?


----------



## rmellish (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish I could find the poster we had posted in  by the pool, but here's a few exercises which target shoulder stability. They're done with a stretch cord. 

http://www.wellnessprofessionals.com/Shoulder/Diagnosis/Shoulder-Instability.html

The shoulder rotation at the bottom is one that has helped me. but my shoulder is loose laterally and posteriorly.


----------



## Blueorchid (Dec 14, 2008)

The external rotation exercise at the end of that list in the link above is good for the shoulder, but in my not so humble opinion happens to be the hardest out of all the movements of abduction, adduction, flexion, extension, and internal/external rotation. 

Strengthening exercises are all well and good, but if its dislocated before, you're just upping the chances of your shoulder popping out again each time you do it. Not to mention tearing important things which can potentially damage your shoulder badly enough that you can kiss lifting a 35 pound kettlebell goodbye.

If you know of a PT clinic around your area that just happens to be too expensive, some places can charge for an evaluation to provide you with a basic list of exercises, although that can require going through an orthopod who has to provide you with the necessary script. In a way that may be a good thing though, some doctors can catch a potentially serious problem before it develops...however others may push push push for surgery immediately. Usually a good doctor will recommend trying therapy first before they cut you open, though if its the process of going to the doctor in the first place that's going to break the bank that kind of rules out that process right there.

Some personal trainers have a grasp on PT stretches and can also help you out. Many physical therapy students go the trainer route before they apply to PT school. Local gyms often offer free training sessions which you could use a few times to work out the limits of your shoulder and whatnot. Just be careful with how hard you push yourself, I've wanted to beat some of my coworkers upside the head on occasion for pushing people too fast and causing further damage or they happen to go backwards. 

While people can show you a huge list of exercises, the problem with this being the internet is no one really knows your range of motion, what your level of pain tolerance is...et cetera et cetera. Seeking information online is a good idea but you really need someone offline to make sure you're getting the form of things right and a bunch of other things people really can't diagnose.

Whew! And it looks like I ranted a bit...sorry! My source for information happens to be that I've been a PT aide for 2 and a half years...tis time for a career change.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 14, 2008)

Blueorchid said:


> Whew! And it looks like I ranted a bit...sorry! My source for information happens to be that I've been a PT aide for 2 and a half years...tis time for a career change.



It is not a rant at all, I thank you for taking the time to assist me  I will look into the things you mentioned


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 15, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Once a joint dislocates it tends to continue to do so and the shoulder is especially prone. Even after surgery you will need time, diet, *therapy and patience (not patients)* to get it back most of the way.



lol, that made me laugh.


----------



## SES4 (Dec 16, 2008)

*shoulder issues...*

Hey!  I am so sorry to hear about your shoulder issues.  In 2002 I had open rotator cuff surgery (my 3 inch scar is an amazing reminder!)  and then about 6 months of physical therapy and honestly the injured shoulder is actually stronger than the uninjured one.  And I do not have any lifting limitations but I do have the rare range of motion limitation.   

I know that you can not afford the physical therapy sessions at the moment but perhaps go to your physican and explain this and he will set you up with an at home program.  Another thought, what biting the bullet and doing a session or two with a Physical Therapist.  

Honestly I do not think that my shoulder would be in as great a condition as it is now without the PT team that I had.  Sure there were moments where I wanted to beat the living daylights out of them for making me do what had to be done but in the end it was all worth it.


----------



## Dobo (Dec 17, 2008)

SES4 said:


> Hey!  I am so sorry to hear about your shoulder issues.  In 2002 I had open rotator cuff surgery (my 3 inch scar is an amazing reminder!)  and then about 6 months of physical therapy and honestly the injured shoulder is actually stronger than the uninjured one.  And I do not have any lifting limitations but I do have the rare range of motion limitation.
> 
> I know that you can not afford the physical therapy sessions at the moment but perhaps go to your physican and explain this and he will set you up with an at home program.  Another thought, what biting the bullet and doing a session or two with a Physical Therapist.
> 
> Honestly I do not think that my shoulder would be in as great a condition as it is now without the PT team that I had.  Sure there were moments where I wanted to beat the living daylights out of them for making me do what had to be done but in the end it was all worth it.



I am going to look into PT, if I can get a doctor to sign off on it as a necessity I think I can get coverage for most of it. I have to find the right doc though. I fear most that I may need surgery if that is the case I will be useless at work for some time.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 18, 2008)

*Remember the words..*

"Repeated spontaneous shoulder dsilocations conducting your affairs of daily living despite rest and after NSAIDS". Got it?


----------



## rescuepoppy (Dec 18, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> "Repeated spontaneous shoulder dsilocations conducting your affairs of daily living despite rest and after NSAIDS". Got it?



Been there still living it after two surgeries. The bad part is when you put surgery off long enough that you almost have to look at your shoulder to know it is out. Seriously go to a P.T. for at least a couple of sessions to learn the exercises that will help your needs. After that you can do them at home. The way your shoulder dislocates will dictate the exercises that will benefit you the most. If all else fails surgery might be your only option. But at least they can do so much using scopes these days. Best of luck.


----------

